# Not Full



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok people I just ate the last of my shrooms. They better hurry.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

Santa Shroom,It's ok I don't think you'll have withdraws from not having any untill the season kicks in.lol.Keep in mind that if you get to many we would like to buy them from you as well as hunt those addictive things.If your intrested please give me a call at # 1-8166-261-9512 or E-mail me at [email protected] a lot good luck and God Bless.


----------



## luke_creekwalker (Feb 12, 2013)

so how much do you pay for em boone?


----------

